# American college football - need a place to watch!



## CBrandtWright (Dec 9, 2007)

My husband and I are desperate to watch our UGA Bulldogs play Hawaii in their upcoming bowl game. The local kick off time will be 5:30AM Jan 2. Does anyone know where we can watch this game??? It will be broadcast in the States on Fox.

Many thanks in advance! 

~Courtney


----------



## Dj_Mikey (Jan 3, 2008)

*You can watch BCS football games live on Jumptv.com*

Hey Courtney...I'm afraid I'm too late with this tidbit of info, but a buddy back home sent me this link to JumpTV Sports...they streamed the Fox Games, which included the Cotton Bowl and BCS games (Sugar Bowl, Fiesta Bowl, Orange Bowl and the BCS Championship tonight) via bcsfootball.jumptv. com. 

I'm going to be tuning in for the Ohio State vs. LSU game tonight/early this morning (Go Tigers!). I caught the Sugar Bowl and the stream was surprisingly super high rez - quite impressed actually, especially considering it was live. No commercials either...hehe.

Hopefully you can catch your Bulldogs next time around.

All the best,
Mike


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Hi There, I am moving to Dubai in July (sadly before the US college football season starts). Is there a way to watch college football in Dubai? Can we get US Channels?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

nakamozu said:


> Hi There, I am moving to Dubai in July (sadly before the US college football season starts). Is there a way to watch college football in Dubai? Can we get US Channels?


I think you might be able to get some of the games here, however they will be delayed or on very early in the morning. You'll have to check with Showtime for the type of package you want with the various channels. Just become a footy fan and you can watch every English Premier League match.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

nakamozu said:


> Hi There, I am moving to Dubai in July (sadly before the US college football season starts). Is there a way to watch college football in Dubai? Can we get US Channels?


Dang, I hadn't considered that I wouldn't be able to get college games there...yikes 

I am considering a slingbox in the US so that I can catch all my regular shows. I've gotta get moving on setting that up I guess. Anyone else using a slingbox there yet?


----------

